# USB Controller Bandwidth Exceeded



## freshbox (Jan 14, 2006)

hi guys.. i just bought a new com.. it has two usb port infront, two usb port behind.. but 2 at the back are used by my speaker altec lansing, another one is used by my router..

so left 2 usb port infront.. whenever i plug in my headset to use ventrilo i get this error >> USB Controller Bandwidth Exceeded. and i cannot use the mic to speak.

pls help me, thanks in advance...


*my usb is uptodate


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I found this hope it helps you

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=310575


----------



## freshbox (Jan 14, 2006)

bump~

anyone encounter this before and know how to fix this....
please i really need your help... is there something wrong with my com? 4 usb port and it says bandwidth exceeded...

pls help me, thanks in advance


----------



## freshbox (Jan 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Constant audio and networking information seems to overloading your USB ports... which while USB is a super flexible port... it wasn't originally designed to handle audio and networking for which there are better ways to do so. Your new PC has an ethernet port and routers (HiSpeed Modems) have an Ethernet port... so I recommend the purchase of a $4~10 Cat5/Cat6 network cable... it may or maynot be required to be a crossover cable.

Then, use speakers that use a standard audio connector. USB speakers have always been problematic. I'm talking about USB speakers that use the USB ports for audio/power - not as a pass-thru or user controls. 

You may try to unplug the network and see what happens when you plug in your headset.


----------

